

Why your startup shouldn't fear Google - alex_c
http://blog.clutterme.com/2007/08/why-im-not-losing-any-sleep-over-google.html

======
nanijoe
I have to mention that your blog looks better laid out than your main page.
_Unsolicited Advice alert_ "We are like Myspace & Facebook, but with more of
the things you want" sounds pretty weak. I suggest you state your value
proposition and leave it at that.

~~~
blored
hey thanks for the feedback

